# BIND - local domain appended for every query

## imanassypov

Hi,

I am experiencing  some strange behavior on my DNS bind servers where the number of concurrent recursive queries constantly gets exceeded.

Upon further investigation I discovered that some of windows machines submitting queries to the DNS are appending local domain to each query which result in a complete nonsense.

For example, if the result of ipconfig /all on a particular windows machine is like follows:

ipconfig /all

Primary DNS Suffix: company1.com

DNS Suffix Search List: company1.com

                                       company2.com

                                       company3.com

If I were to run a query from that machine for www.google.ca, my tcp capture on DNS shows the following:

A? www.google.ca.company1.com. (53)

NXDomain* 0/1/0 (110)

A? www.google.ca.company2.com. (43)

NXDomain* 0/1/0 (110)

A? www.google.ca.company3.com. (47)

NXDomain* 0/1/0 (100)

A? www.google.ca. (31)

Is there a way to avoid this behavior?

Thanks a lot!

----------

## Hu

You should explicitly query www.google.ca. to suppress domain guessing.  If no trailing dot is supplied, then various guesses are attempted.  If none of the guesses work out, then the system tries to treat the unqualified name as though it were top level.

----------

